# Hamon Line



## robert flynt (Nov 21, 2016)

The blade is W2 alloy steel with differential heat treat to create a hamon line. The handle is camel bone I dyed green and the hardware is aluminum. This one is also a sold custom order.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (Nov 21, 2016)

That's a cool looking blade. I prefer the natural camel bone to the green, but then again, I didn't pay for the knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 21, 2016)

Another great knife! 
How durable (scratch resistant) is the aluminum?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 21, 2016)

Another sweet hunk of a knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 21, 2016)

Beautiful! I love Hamons on the blades!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 21, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Another great knife!
> How durable (scratch resistant) is the aluminum?


The 7075 T651 alum. is as tough as brass, I would estimate. It is one of the heat treatable aluminums.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

